# [Risolto]errore con la rete

## g3nt00_m4n

ho reinstallato tutto, ma non mi vuole funzionare la rete

faccio caricare all'avvio il modulo della scheda di rete

via-rhine, poi faccio ifconfig 192.168.0.5 up, poi faccio 

```

# ping 192.168.0.1

PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) byte of data.

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

```

che posso fare per farla funzionare?Last edited by g3nt00_m4n on Wed Jan 26, 2005 9:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma hai un modem/router che da lui l'ip? Se si hai installato il pacchetto dhcpcd? Se si il file /etc/conf.d/net e' ok?

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

no 192.168.0.1 è l'ip del pc centrale in cui ho la connessione

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta l'output di ifconfig

----------

## nightblade

 *g3nt00_m4n wrote:*   

> faccio ifconfig 192.168.0.5 up, poi faccio 
> 
> ```
> 
> # ping 192.168.0.1
> ...

 

Non mi e' chiaro.... sei sicuro dell'esattezza di questo output ? Tu cerchi di pingare l'1, ma e' l'1 stesso che ti segnala Host Unreachable ?

Di solito l'Host Unreachable in questi casi (sorgente e destinazione nella stessa subnet) viene segnalato dalla tua interfaccia che non riesce a risolvere il MAC address dall'altra parte (e quindi e' un problema di ARP o a livello fisico). Se tu hai l'indirizzo 192.168.0.5 dovresti ricevere:

```

From 192.168.0.5 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

```

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

ho fatto una foto all'immaggine dello schermo era l'unico modo che mi è venuto in mente per prendere preciso l'output visto che la rete non funziona e nel portatile non c'è floppy.

l'immagine è qui

----------

## NetsTAT

posta il risultato di :

#ifconfig

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

 *nightblade wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> From 192.168.0.5 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
> ...

 

si hai ragione ho sbagliato a copiare, è 192.168.0.5Last edited by g3nt00_m4n on Tue Jan 25, 2005 9:51 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

 *NetsTAT wrote:*   

> posta il risultato di :
> 
> #ifconfig

 

ho postato il link alla foto un mex prima del tuo.

----------

## nightblade

 *g3nt00_m4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si hai ragione ho sbagliato a copiare, è 192.168.0.5

 

Quindi la situazione dovrebbe essere:

```

192.168.0.5 --------------- 192.168.0.1

```

In mezzo c'e' uno switch/hub ? Oppure un cross ? Che potrebbe essere un semplice problema di cavi, visto che il 5 non riesce ad ottenere risposte alle sue ARP request....

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

c'è uno switch e problemi di cavi non c'è 

se parto con il cd live di gentoo la rete funziona perfettamente 

infatti l'installazione l'ho fatta tutta da rete

----------

## NetsTAT

ma  quello (pc) dove hai la connessione ad internet ,  riesce a pingare  l'altro che sta dietro allo switc.. e sul primo pc ce' per caso winzoz?? e che per caso ce' un firewall attivo??

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

c'è windows ma nessun firwall e magari se fosse perchè dal live cd funziona?

----------

## NetsTAT

mi fai capire solo una cosa..

come hai configurato la scheda di rete...????

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

manualmente con ifconfig perchè all'avvio è down

ho rpovato con:

 ifconfig eth0 192.168.0 up

 ifconfig eth0 up

mettendo anche netmask 255.255.255.0

e  come indirizzo di broadcast 192.168.0.255

ma sempre uguale

----------

## nightblade

riesci a sniffare il traffico con tcpdump/ethereal su quel segmento di rete (sulla 1, o sulla 5, o su una terza macchina che sia in ascolto su una porta in span dello switch) ? Vedi passare delle richieste ARP ? O nemmeno quelle ?

----------

## NetsTAT

prova a fare una cosa... stacca lo swiitch.. e riprova senza!!!

 :Confused: 

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

da quello che posso vedere alla macchina 1 non arriva nessun pacchetto dal 5

----------

## NetsTAT

mi dicono... hai provato a creare una piccola rete domestica su winzi !!

e riavvia!!!

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

ripeto se metto il cd live di gentoo funziona perfettamente la rete quindi non credo proprio sia colpa dell'altro pc, e poi ha 2 mesi che uso gentoo con la stessa rete e funzuionava, ho soltanto reinstallaro gentoo perchè facendo prove e provicchie avevo combinato danno  :Very Happy: , ed appena ho riavviato senza live-cd puff non funziona più la rete

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

come faccio a vedere se è settato a 100 mb/s o 10 mb/s

perchè vedo dal led dietro l'attacco dell'attacco della scheda di rete del 5 appena dò il ping lampeggia come se sta inviando solo che all'1 non arriva nessun pacchetto, quindi potrebbe essere un errore di velocità diverse

----------

## nightblade

 *g3nt00_m4n wrote:*   

> come faccio a vedere se è settato a 100 mb/s o 10 mb/s
> 
> 

 

prova mii-tool

----------

## comio

fai vedere il risultato di route.

ciao

----------

## NetsTAT

hai per caso iptables attivo???

----------

## randomaze

 *g3nt00_m4n wrote:*   

> manualmente con ifconfig perchè all'avvio è down

 

Domanda: perché non inizi dal cercare di capire cosa c'é che non va nel settaggio iniziale? Errori in /etc/conf.d/net oppure altro?

Concordo sul escludere che ci siano problemi "fisici" sulla rete, ma mi chiedo: sei sicuro che stai usando il driver corretto della scheda?

Inoltre come suggerisce comio, la tabella di routing é corretta?

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

```
# route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination         Gateway      Genmask         Flags metric  Ref use  Iface

192.168.0.0        *                 255.255.255.0  U      0         0      0    eth0

loopback             localhost      255.0.0.0        UG    0         0      0     lo

  
```

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

cmq il modulo per la scheda di rete è giusto è anche lo stesso che mi carica il live-cd e che usavo prima quando funzionava

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Domanda: perché non inizi dal cercare di capire cosa c'é che non va nel settaggio iniziale? Errori in /etc/conf.d/net oppure altro?
> 
> 

 

guardandolo non semra esserci nulla di sbagliato, e poi se faccio ifconfig eth0 tutte le configurazioni messe in /etc/conf.d/net sono attive l'unica cosa che non è UP.

è normale che devo mettere in modules.auto.../kernel-2.6 il modulo della scheda di rete? perchè ricordavo che me la caricava automaticamente senza metterla lì, ma forse ricordo male io.

----------

## comio

 *g3nt00_m4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # route
> 
> ...

 

in teoria ti manca il default gateway... ma non ti serve per fare quel ping.

Fai una cosa, prova a pingare la tua interfaccia di rete. Pinga? Almeno vediamo se pinga se stesso.  :Smile: 

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

si se stesso si pinga

e una cosa strana che se gli metto come ip 192.168.0.1 il winzoz dell'altra macchina che ha lo stesso ip se ne accorge e dice che c'è in rete un altro pc con ip uguale

----------

## comio

allora ti chiedo di fare una cosa difficile...  :Smile: 

installa ethereal su windows e sulla gentoo

avvialo, cattura il traffico sia sulla windows che sulla gentoo mentre fai il ping. Così vedo cosa c'è di strano. 

grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

ora ci provo, 

cmq il conflitto di ip lo vede solo appana faccio il ping dell'ip di google o un ip fuori dalla rete, 

con route add default gw 192.168.0.1 e come ip ad entrmbi metto 192.168.0.1 mentre se pingo l'atro pc (192.168.0.2) mi dà lo stesso errore nel ping, ma il 192.168.0.1 con win non si accorge di nulla

----------

## comio

se hai uno switch è normale... 

ciao

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

su gentoo serve proprio perchè devo ancora compilare xorg e preferivo farlo via rete se cmq è necessario scarico tutti i file che servono e li metto tramite cd

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

ecco il risultato sulla macchina sulla macchina windows di ethereal clicca qui

i pacchetti arp da parte di 192.168.0.5 arrivano perfettamente

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

dimenticavo:

1. anche la risposta viene inviata

2. se poi faccio partire arp in gentoo c'è la riga 192.168.0.1 con scritto come indirizzo MAC none (EDIT: "(incomplete)" e non none come ho scritto)

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

ho fatto qualche prova 

ho aggiunto in entrambi i pc una riga statica all'arp, "arp -s ip mac"

è ho provato a fare un ping dal pc con gentoo(192.168.0.5) ma non ricevo nessuna risposta, catturo il flusso di pacchetti nel 192.168.0.1(win) e vedo che arrivano i pacchetti ICMP e invia anche la risposta. da questo penso che sia il pc con gentoo dentro che di inviare riesce ad inviare solo che non riesce a ricevere

----------

## comio

Prova a cambiare porta dello switch...

Prova ad usare un cross ed a collegarlo con un altro pc...

onestamente sono perplesso...

ciao

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

già fatto ma sempre lo stesso problema

----------

## xchris

la foto che hai fatto era appena dopo un reboot?

o dopo un po' di prove?

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

appena riavvioato e dopo aver fatto "ifconfig eth0 up"

----------

## randomaze

 *g3nt00_m4n wrote:*   

> guardandolo non semra esserci nulla di sbagliato, e poi se faccio ifconfig eth0 tutte le configurazioni messe in /etc/conf.d/net sono attive l'unica cosa che non è UP.

 

Puoi postare il contenuto di quel file? Magari senza i commenti....

 *Quote:*   

> è normale che devo mettere in modules.auto.../kernel-2.6 il modulo della scheda di rete? perchè ricordavo che me la caricava automaticamente senza metterla lì, ma forse ricordo male io.

 

se presente coldplug dovrebbe caricarlo lui. ma se lo metti nell'autoload male non gli fa...

----------

## xchris

prova a fare un ping verso una macchina della rete e poi rifai ifconfig.

Controlla che i pacchetti TX siano diversi da 0.

Ho visto spesso problemi di questo tipo.

Cioe'... rete apparentemente attiva... ma in realta' nessun pacchetto uscente.

prova anche un 

```

grep eth0 /var/log/messages

```

che scheda e'?

EDIT:forse ho letto il post un po' troppo di fretta.Sorry

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

ecco /etc/conf.d/net:

```
iface_eth0="192.168.0.5 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"
```

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

 *xchris wrote:*   

> prova a fare un ping verso una macchina della rete e poi rifai ifconfig.
> 
> Controlla che i pacchetti TX siano diversi da 0.
> 
> 

 

rimane sempre a 0 ma cmq i pacchetti al 192.168.0.1 sono arrivati

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> grep eth0 /var/log/messages
> ...

 

tutti righe uguali:

```

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: Trasmit timed out

eth0: Trasmit timed out, status 0003, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: link up, 100Mps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

```

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> che scheda e'?

 

precisamente: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)

----------

## xchris

mi sembra molto strano che siano arrivati i pacchetti.

come vedi il problema e' che non viene attivata correttamente.

kernel?

modulo o integrato nel kernel?

----------

## randomaze

 *g3nt00_m4n wrote:*   

> ecco /etc/conf.d/net:
> 
> ```
> iface_eth0="192.168.0.5 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0
> 
> ...

 

Apparentemente é tutto corretto. Non si spiega perché non va UP al boot (peraltro anche il log che hai postato non aiuta molto  :Sad:  )

Cosa dicono:

```
dmesg | grep eth0
```

e:

```
cat /proc/interrupts
```

----------

## xchris

nella riga del kernel prova ad aggiungere questo argomento: noapic

e reboota.

spesso il problema e' questo...(ma non sempre :S)

ciao

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

è il modulo del kernel via-rhine, ho il kernel gentoo-dev-2.6.10-r6 poi ho provato a metterne uno un pò più 'vecchio' in cui ricordo che mi funzionava cioè  gentoo-dev-2.6.10-r2.

i pacchetti arrivano al 100% perchè ethreal nel 192.168.0.1 li vede arrivare e vede anche che gli viene inviata la risposta, il led di trasmissione della scheda direte si accende e pure quello dello switch.

----------

## xchris

si

arrivano all'interfaccia fisica...

ma probabilmente il kernel li ignora ...

altrimenti il contatore salirebbe.

ciao

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa dicono:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
 eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0x1800, 00;0a:e4:5f:4f:5a, IRQ 10

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 45e1

eth0: link up, 100Mps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: Trasmit timed out 

eth0: Trasmit timed out, status 0003, PHY status 786d, resetting... 

eth0: link up, 100Mps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

```

la cosa che gli assegan l'IRQ 10 mi sa strana perchè ricordo che quando avevo gentoo funzionante all'avvvio ricordo che disabilitava non so per quale motivo l'IRQ 10

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

0:    42612113             XT-PIC    timer

1:           3316             XT-PIC    I8042

2:                0             XT-PIC    cascade

8:                2             XT-PIC    rtc

9:                4             XT-PIC    acpi

10:              2             XT-PIC    eth0

12:         5625             XT-PIC    I8042

14:         4896             XT-PIC    ide0

14:            11             XT-PIC    ide1

NMI:         0

LOC:   4261408

ERR:        0

```

----------

## xchris

questa e' la prova con noapic?

ciao

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

veramente era senza il noapic, ma anche con noapic dà lo stesso risulrtato

----------

## xchris

ok...

purtroppo in questi casi e' bene non tralasciare nessun tentativo  :Smile: 

io proverei con altri kernel...

potresti anche studiarti quello del livecd e scremarlo..

ciao

EDIT: scusa lo stress del apic... potresti fare:"grep APIC /usr/src/linux/.config"

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

```
CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC= is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y 
```

----------

## xchris

io guarderei il config del livecd...

cmq il problema penso sia intorno a apic & co.

Controlla come sono nel livecd.

ciao

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

come li vedo?

funziona bene con il live cd 2004.2

con il live cd 2004.3 la rete dà lo stesso problema

----------

## xchris

se non ricordo male c'e' in giro il config.

Solitamente e' in boot..

Oppure se il kernel lo supporta...

anche gzcat /proc/config.gz

ciap

----------

## xchris

ho trovato cmq molti post sia su questo forum che altrove di gente con la tua scheda di rete che ha problemi con kernel >2.6.7 circa.

:S

EDIT: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/APIC

----------

## xchris

ultimo post consecutivo....giuro

ho trovato in giro che qualcuno ha risolto con acpi=off (che su un portatile e' assurdo)

Se sei alla frutta e vuoi provare...

Cmq la rete e' piena di gente con pb con la rhine....rogna...

ciao

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

ho reinstallato dal livecd 2004.3 senza prendere nulla in rete ma tutto dal cd kernel gentoo 2.6.9-r1 ed ora mi funziona perfettamente.

prima avevo installato tutto dalla 2004.2 (in cui funziona la rete) installando tutto da rete aggiornato

----------

## xchris

bhe...per lo meno hai un sistema funzionante...

poi in futuro potrai riprovare con kernel + nuovi.

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

Ho finalmente risolto il problema!  :Very Happy: 

Basta passare al kernel il parametro acpi=noirq per i kernel > 2.6.9 per quelli <= funzionava perfetto

anche senza.

----------

